# Lange Ladezeiten verhindern?



## Eminem (5. Dezember 2003)

Hoffe bin hierzu im richtigen Forum...

Also es geht darum, dass es bei grossen Grafiken oft für Modembesitzer zu sehr lange Ladezeiten kommt, meine Frage: wäre es dazu hilfreich die zu grossen Grafiken zu zerschneiden? Also wird eine Seite , die aus vielen kleinen Grafiken besteht schneller geladen, als eine die aus wenigen grossen gebaut ist?

MFG Eminem


----------



## Fabian H (5. Dezember 2003)

Schneller geht es, denke ich,  nicht, wenn du die Grafiken zerschneidest, aber der Besucher erkennt vielleicht eher, um was es sich handelt.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären non interlaced PNGs oder Gifs.

Ich kann dir aber nur empfehlen, große Grafiken aus der Homepage rauszunehmen. Dann ist es vielleicht nicht so "toll", aber man kann immernoch viele schöne Effekte mit Farben und Tabellen erzielen!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Dezember 2003)

Die Ladezeiten scheinen nur subjektiv schneller, da der Besucher schnell den ersten Teil des Bildes zu sehen bekommt. Die zu übertragende Datenmenge ändert sich nicht.

/mhpf, zu langsam


----------



## Eminem (5. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Wäre es denn dann sinnvoll die Homepage doppelt zu bauen, dh. eine schlichtere ohne viele Grafiken und eine grafikreichere und dann auf der Startseite  den Besucher zwischen diesen beiden Varianten wählen zu lassen, so nach dem Motto: einmel für die Modem-User und einmal für die DSL-User?

MFG Eminem


----------



## da_Dj (6. Dezember 2003)

Das kommt ja ganz darauf an, welche "Zielgruppe" du hast. Wenn du davon ausgehen musst, das du viele Schmalbanduser [was ein Wort] hast, dann würde es durchaus Sinn machen. Allerdings hängt das wie gesagt immer davon ab, welche Zielgruppe du hast. [Gilt auch für die Auflösung] Aber ich denke, wenn du viele User hast, dann lohnt sich der Schritt, eine schlichte und schnell zu ladende alternativ Seite zu erstellen

In diesem Sinne ... da_Dj


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eminem _
> *Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Wäre es denn dann sinnvoll die Homepage doppelt zu bauen, dh. eine schlichtere ohne viele Grafiken und eine grafikreichere und dann auf der Startseite  den Besucher zwischen diesen beiden Varianten wählen zu lassen, so nach dem Motto: einmel für die Modem-User und einmal für die DSL-User?
> 
> MFG Eminem *


Hmmm... wenn es eine Private Seite ist würd ich keine 2 Versionen machen - lohnt den Aufwand nicht. Wenn du zuminderst den Navigationselementen einen vernünftigen ALT Text gibt, ist die Seite auch bedienbar wenn die Grafiken noch nicht geladen sind. Wenn es eine Professionelle Homepage werden soll, würd ich ebenfalls stark von 2 Versionen abraten - kommt unprofessionell rüber...

bye


----------



## Eminem (9. Dezember 2003)

Also mit andren Worten nie eine zweite Version?

MFG Eminem


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Dezember 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach nie ein zweite Version - oder fällt dir ein "große" Seite mit 2 Versionen ein?  Das is aber rein subjektiv  mein Standpunkt...

bye


----------



## Razorhawk (9. Dezember 2003)

Wenn man rein von der Tatsache weggeht, dass man 2 Versionen brauch wegen der Ladenzeiten, dann sind 2 versionen dann sinnvoll, wenn du verschiedene Designs anbieten möchtest die auf der Seite zu sehen sind und die meinetwegen per zufall geladen werden, wenn jemand auf diese Seite zugreift.

Ansonsten finde ich es nicht unprofessionell, wenn dann eher ist der Aufwand die Mühe nicht wert!
Also würde ich reinweg aus dem genannten Grund , die "Zielgruppe", entscheiden wie du vor gehst.


----------

